# The system goes up to 512



## jurick (Feb 28, 2020)

I'm a big fan of this system and have completely converted because 16 types is too limiting and doesn't do an adequate job explaining too many people. The system goes up to 512, but this video does an initial introduction of explaining the first 32 types which is essentially tweaking the definitions of some of the functions and stating you can have two of the same functions in a row like TeNe or FiSi.

Thank Thank


----------

